# Hitake's Music and Random Discussion Bar



## Nikora Kurosaka (Nov 15, 2013)

For those who listen to waaaaaay too much music and wanna talk, share, or review their fave music. 

Music's not the only thing you can talk about here! You have some PG-rated topic you wanna discuss, feel free to post it!
This club only has one rule, which is just follow the rules of posting on the forums. Other than that, it's a free for all here!
Well that's it! Join and have fun, be ita random discussion topic or sharing and/or reviewing a song or music video you heard or saw while surfing the web or during your time outside the cyberspace!

With warm regards,
Ichigo Hitake


----------

